# Fishing West Bay



## JV

New to the area. Any suggestions on fishing locations near the Pirates Cove area and what is preferred, lures, plastics or live bait , When the tide is in or when the tide is out, or does it make a difference. Thanks


----------



## ellisredfish

I used to fish that area quite a bit with an old guide that fished live shrimp under a cork. We used to go from Louis' on Hiway 6 to Pirates, Danas, etc. before the sun came up. We would wait for first light so that we could cast. Those coves were always good for a few good sized throut at first light. After about an hour you could still catch a couple of reds and then the bite would die. From there it was across to Greens, Caranacua Lake, and then back to the shell reefs around North and South Deer Island. I don't remember having a bad day with that old timer. Once the water cooled in late fall, the big reds would move into those coves, not to mention the flounder coming out of the bayous on a falling tide. Pay your dues, West Bay is a great place to fish, especially in the winter.

If you need any more info PM me. I still fish West Bay but not as often due to my age. As soon as this rain and wind passes I will be back out there.


----------



## JV

Thanks !!!


----------



## bjmillet

My wife and I have fished it religiously with limited luck. It's on our circuit. We've had the most success with shrimp on a popping cork in there. We got mostly croakers. We like croakers though. Went there with a guide once who said he does well there with plastics.

I find a change in tide is the best time. Check out tides4fishing.com. And early morning for flounder.

You got a GPS? and how shallow can you run?


----------

